# It a Canon 40D a good camera to get into DSLR with?



## kittenbreath (Sep 26, 2011)

Also is $675 a good price for all of these things (used)? Is it worth it?

-Canon 40D
-28-135 IS lens
-charger
-3 batteries
-3 CF cards

whoops i meant IS is a good camera


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/257684-notice-use-beginners-forum.html

Without knowing the condition of the camera and lens, it's very difficult to say if it's a good deal.

The 40D is a good camera though it is now a copule of generations old, having been supplanted by the 50D and 60D.


----------



## kittenbreath (Sep 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> Without knowing the condition of the camera and lens, it's very difficult to say if it's a good deal.



CANON 40D+Lens

My boyfriend was thinking about getting this. They said it is "like new".


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, it's a very good camera.  Some will even say that it's better (preferred) over the newer 50D or 60D.  Heck, I know a very good photographer who would rather use his 40D than his $7000 1Ds mk III, which is Canon's Flagship DSLR camera.  He said he mainly uses the big pro model because it has duel card slots, which are important to him.

As for the deal, it's OK, I guess.  A used 40D is probably in the $400-$500 range and that lens is worth a couple hundred dollars on the used market...so it seems about right.

My concern is that, that specific lens isn't really a good match for a camera like the 40D.  It's an OK lens, but it only zooms out to 28mm, which isn't wide at all, on that camera.  Given the choice, I'd recommend a similar lens, the 17-85mm IS.  It's basically the same lens, just wider/shorter, so as to give you a wider view on cameras like that.

But that's up to you.  You could love the range of the 28-135mm, or you could sell that lens and purchase something different.  There are plenty of 18-55mm lenses available for very cheap, as it's the typical 'kit' lens that usually comes with cameras like this.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 26, 2011)

The 40D is a very nice camera, even if it's old. It's better built than the newest X0D, being "aluminum-alloy". It's heavier than entry level cameras, and, at least to me, feels great in hand.

It doesn't have the best high ISO capabilities, but I can manage. I'm not doing much low light hand held stuff that requires a fast shutter speed. But you may, so keep that in mind. The 450D handles high ISO better (from what I've seen with my own eyes). The 40D "only" has around 10 mega pixels. Heavy cropping might prove problematic for you, especially if it's noisy.

That said, it's easy to use, the wheels work wonderfully. I don't like the placement of the on/off button, it's just hard to turn on and off!, but that's a minor thing. It's quick, can shoot 6.5 frames per second, I believe. That might come in handy one day when you taking the obligatory droplets shots, or when you're doing sports.

I've been told that CF cards are starting to be "frozen out" on the market, the SD cards are taking over. I'm not sure if that's true, but it's nice to keep in mind.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

CF cards are becoming harder to find.  But I think they'll be available for a long time yet.

And there are SD to CF adapters available.


----------



## subscuck (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want to see examples of what a 40D can do, go to the "People Photography" section of the Photo Gallery sub forum here and look at any of oldmacman's posts. He does great work and shoots with a 40D.


----------



## Obfoto (Sep 26, 2011)

Am using the 40D for about 5 years now and its a terrific camera, like it better than the 50D


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

The friend I mentioned above, who loves the 40D over new 'better' and more expensive models....some of his work can be seen here...THE BOUDOIR by Night and Day - Edmonton Boudoir Photography, Intimate Photography
I do think that he mentioned he shoots boudoir with his 40D only.  

Last year he did a quick tour of Europe to shoot boudoir and fashion, he only packed his 40D.


----------

